# Recommendations for child's riding instructor



## Sponymum (24 June 2016)

Hi all,
I'm on the hunt for some recommendations for a riding instructor that can come to us (Berkshire) near reading. My daughter (6) had an instructor for her new pony but things didn't work out and my daughter has lost a fair bit of confidence. Just looking for someone who can keep things really fun and interesting. Any recommendations? 

Tia x


----------



## misst (24 June 2016)

Why not contact your local pony club DC she will have lots of contacts which will be age appropriate - not everyone is good with children but PC instructors are usually pretty adaptable.


----------



## Dubsie (7 July 2016)

If you're to the Wokingham or south side of Reading I'd recommend Ashley Harrison https://www.facebook.com/ashleyharrisoneventing/  She has come up through Pony Club, and is now eventing as well as teaching in order to fund the eventing I think!  She teaches all ages including the little ones, she's especially good with that age group as she explains things clearly so you get good progress, and they really enjoy her lessons as she makes it fun too. She runs regular clinics at eg Cow City. http://www.cowcitylivery.com/#!ashley-harrison-training-clinics/c1dpq (contact phone number on topleft of this link)


----------



## charlie76 (7 July 2016)

Which part of berkshire? I teach in west berks.


----------

